# Sights for Springfield 1911-A1 GI



## It's Me (Feb 18, 2008)

I got one last year and like it quite a bit. The sights however are tough for me to see. Where kind of aftermarket sights are there? Where can they be bought?

Thanks in advance.

Dennis.


----------



## GAnaturalist (Feb 18, 2008)

Brownells, Midway, and hundreds of others if you look on a search engine.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 21, 2008)

I have the same 1911 and the same problem.  The front sights are pinned and most folks can't do the sight job.  It will take a gunsmith most of the time.

Also, mine shoots high and I would like a set of adjustables for it.


----------



## 257 roberts (Feb 21, 2008)

I had Novaks Night Sites put on both of my Colts and they are great, Guncraft, Ruskin,FL did it for me.


----------



## It's Me (Feb 21, 2008)

Arrow Flinger said:


> I have the same 1911 and the same problem.  The front sights are pinned and most folks can't do the sight job.  It will take a gunsmith most of the time.
> 
> Also, mine shoots high and I would like a set of adjustables for it.



Similar problem...the other direction. Mine shoots low by like 8" at say 25 feet. At 25 yards it's bullseye. Call me crazy...I've yet to understand that one.

Dennis.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 22, 2008)

Mine shoots 8" high.


----------



## Beenthere&donethat (Feb 22, 2008)

If it's GI spec, you will have to have new dove tail slots cut, and have the slide refinished - if you want to use sights other that GI spec.(Novak etc.)


----------



## mike bell (Mar 9, 2008)

I make these that we sell through Brownells.






These sharp looking sight combos for the 1911 pistol are both functionally superior to the factory blades but also give your colt .45 a more custom look without any modifications to the slide. They fit in factory rear dovetails and fronts require staking. All sights are CNC machined from carbon steel and come in both standard blued with serrations as well as three dot system. 

Brownells has them here:
MGW Sights


----------



## It's Me (Mar 9, 2008)

It's Me said:


> Similar problem...the other direction. "Mine shoots low by like 8" at say 25 feet. At 25 yards it's bullseye. Call me crazy...I've yet to understand that one."
> 
> Dennis.



Can anyone make sense of it?  How can it shoot 8" low at 25 feet and be bullsesye at 25 yards?

Dennis.


----------



## Bill Mc (Mar 9, 2008)

I talked with our gunsmith about changing sights on the Springfield "GI" 

I asked him about installing Trijon night sights. He said he could but the dovetails were cut different and he would have to do some "fitting"


----------

